# 09 Jetta TDI Gasoline in Diesel



## qtrnotes (Oct 9, 2013)

I am new to this forum. About a week and a half ago my engine light appeared. I took my car to my mechanic to pull the code and he found a P1006.....something to do with the torque in Cylinder 3. He said he believed it was still covered under my warranty and said I should take it to a dealer to get it checked out, so he left the code in place. The following day, my check engine light disappeared. I was on empty and went to a cheaper gas station.....a USA station here in So Cal. The car was still running fine, but I went ahead and made an appointment and dropped my car at the dealer to get checked out. I called at the end of the day to see how it was going and was told that VW had instructed them to do a fuel test as part of the search to find the cause of the code and that they found that my tank had gasoline in it. I have not pumped gasoline instead of diesel, so is it possible that at a cheaper station that the diesel fuel could have gasoline in it?! This is not the cause of the engine light appearing, I am sure because I emptied my tank before fueling, and the light has not re-appeared. Any ideas, thoughts? 

Thanks,


----------



## qtrnotes (Oct 9, 2013)

Update - The dealership drained/flushed my tank replaced fuel and new filter, and now they are saying it won't start. So now a 3rd day without my car, and when I took it in, it was running fine. The engine light wasn't even on anymore. I just thought I was being proactive, that maybe a sensor was out. I just feel like they are screwing me over. I don't have much trust at this point. None of this makes any sense.

:-/


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

qtrnotes said:


> .....and when I took it in, it was running fine.....:-/


Then why did you take it in? Tip: When the car is running fine, leave it alone.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

It could make sense if indeed there was gasoline in the fuel - but this usually takes out the high-pressure fuel pump and is easy to diagnose (and potentially expensive to fix...).

Perhaps one of the other fuel pumps is not running - but again, that should be easy to diagnose.

What did the dealer say about the stored code? That could also be caused by a fuel supply issue.

Do you have an alternative dealer with a more competent service place in your vicinity? Are you under 60,000 miles for the powertrain warranty?

If in the end there are repair costs to you due to gasoline in the fuel, one resort is to try contacting your insurance and see if they would pursue the gas station.


----------



## JT_Dub_Sauce (Oct 6, 2013)

*hmm*



qtrnotes said:


> Update - The dealership drained/flushed my tank replaced fuel and new filter, and now they are saying it won't start.  So now a 3rd day without my car, and when I took it in, it was running fine. The engine light wasn't even on anymore. I just thought I was being proactive, that maybe a sensor was out. I just feel like they are screwing me over. I don't have much trust at this point. None of this makes any sense.
> 
> :-/


I work at a dealership and let me just say, if mechanics can get more $ out of you they will. and depending on how their character is they will lie about anything.. My suggestion is to go to the dealership (preferably with someone with some knowledge in diesel mechanics) and make them show you what is wrong and what they are doing. They cannot deny you this at all. so if you go in there and ask to see it and the guy is being shifty hes probably trying to make money off of you. Majority of the mechanics in these dealerships are paid a flat rate with commission. So before you rolled up to the dealership Joe Schmoe wasn't even getting paid to be there. Therefore do anything he can to get your dollars.

But what do I know? I drive a Jetta and work at a Honda dealership:screwy:


----------



## qtrnotes (Oct 9, 2013)

Update: The car wouldn't start because of air from putting in new fuel and air filter. The service manager was my shuttle driver to pick up my car so I gave him an ear full. He said that they followed the protocol of the VW technical support who they have to call when the answer is not known. The code was P1006, Cylinder 3 Torque Difference Limit Value Exceeded. I told him that the only way possible that there was any minute amount of gas in my diesel, is if this gas station I went to (out of my normal routine) had contaminated diesel. But, I went to fill up there a week after the engine light appeared, so it would have nothing to do with it. Also, he agreed that the gas would have caused my car to run poorly if at all. I told him that if the light had not appeared I would not have known anything was wrong because it was driving perfectly. I told him I could guarantee the engine light would return. I went and paid my $600 reluctantly. He said he would examine my paperwork and call me the following day if anything was amiss. And if the engine light came back on, he wanted me to bring it back and he would find the problem and fix it on his dime...and refund any money that he owed me. I left the dealership and noticed that they left me with only less than a quarter tank of fuel when I brought it in with almost a full tank! I was not happy.....took it to a Chevron and filled it up. Then I called the service dept. to complain. When I was explaining this to the clerk, I looked down and there was the engine light....back on as I expected! I was only a few blocks away, so I took it back. I am going to give him the opportunity to make it right. I don't believe he will return my $600, but if he can fix it without any further cost, I will cut my losses and move on.


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

:facepalm:


----------



## OldDad (Jul 7, 2013)

You put gasoline in a diesel car, it's ok you're a dealer you drive cars thy aren't yours all the time for free.


----------



## qtrnotes (Oct 9, 2013)

I didn't put gasoline in my diesel. The dealer just said they poured a small amount on the ground and lit it and it ignited, thus proving there was gas in my diesel.


----------



## jim_c (Sep 22, 2013)

*Did they flush and drain the whole fuel system*

If so, you usually need to prime the fuel system, usually accomplished by filling the fuel filter with fuel before installing it.
Take off the fuel filter if it is empty no fuel yet.


----------



## jim_c (Sep 22, 2013)

*I am an Ex VW dealership mechanic*

And I didn't have to call anyone or pull any codes to know how to fix this.
It is a rather obvious solution and I don't care what the manual says you nearly always have to prime a diesel after flushing.
I hope it was under warranty or the covered it under their "comeback" policy.


----------

